# Firefox bogging down



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

When I am running firefox, my CPU use is fine for about an hour and then it goes up to a constant 60 - 95%. The computer gets so slow I easily outrun it with my lame-o typing and it becomes impossible to watch a vid, even text only pages take minutes to open. 

Once I close FF, CPU goes to zero. I reopened FF just prior to writing a couple of HT posts, and I'm seeing the CPU slowly climb to a steady 20+%. This issue has only been happening for the past few days. 

I've run virus scans, deleted a few add ons, to no avail. Any recommendations?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Flash plug-ins can do that. If you don't have no-script as an add-on, go ahead and download and install it. I'm noting that there are a LOT of problems with our Android tablets, which I can't configure as tightly. Satellite connection plus Android = 30 sec MINIMUM for some sites with a lot of ads to load. FF with no-scrip and ad-block = a couple seconds.

The internet is in the process of self-destructing and it ain't pretty.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

I've run into add-ons that do that. If you're running Windows, you probably have several adware or toolbar add-ons that have snuck on your system via malware. Check your add-ons and uninstall anything you didn't install yourself. (Firefox can't uninstall some of them, so check in Control Panel if they can be uninstalled there; if not, disable them.)

If that doesn't do it, disable the add-ons that are left one at a time and see if it's one of them.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks, seems to be fixed now. I disabled all the add ons and no problems so far.


----------

